# Identify my machine.



## Ambo63 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi,

im a newby to the forum and making espresso so please go easy&#8230; I've treat myself to a used Rocket Giotto with a Ceado grinder both of which I'm enjoying immensely however I have a couple of questions. 
1. My Rocket Giotto only has one dial (pressure) could any of you identify the model for me ?

2. Is there an aftermarket kit which would allow me to retro-fit an auto water filling system (bit like a mini toilet cistern?) only reason being the machine lives under cupboards and is a hefty lump to pull out and fill all the time&#8230;!!!

thanks in advance

M.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Ambo63 said:


> Hi,
> 
> im a newby to the forum and making espresso so please go easy&#8230; I've treat myself to a used Rocket Giotto with a Ceado grinder both of which I'm enjoying immensely however I have a couple of questions.
> 1. My Rocket Giotto only has one dial (pressure) could any of you identify the model for me ?
> ...


 @Ambo63 Welcome to the forum. I can't see a photo link? If you use stick on furniture felt pads on the feet, the machine will slide easily for filling


----------

